# What's the best present Santa is bringing you this year, and is it what you want?



## Endeavour (Dec 18, 2012)

With Christmas fast approaching I just wondered what everybody is looking forward to receiving by way of gifts. The best present I will be getting (or am pretty sure I will be) is a Thermos flask that I can mount on my mountain bike. The thought of being able to stop mid way through a long ride in this freezing weather and pour a nice piping hot cup of coffee really floats my boat, such an exciting life I lead I hear you all cry. So what's every one else looking forward to getting this year?.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 18, 2012)

More tools of the powered variety  
Oh and a bigger shed is on the list for next year - either that or I've got to stop doing 'stuff' and actually tidy it up


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 18, 2012)

I'm getting a shingle back and a pair of womas, plus it is my birthday tomorrow and I am getting three on the Brown/Eipper/Elliot books.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 18, 2012)

Im spoiling myself this year, getting a new laptop, and an Albino Darwin!!!!! and Tilly is getting a bearded dragon (amongst other things!!!). cant wait til Christmas morning to see her face!

just got the tree up this afternoon, and gotta wait for this child to go to sleep so i can wrap all the presents, then "Santa" will take them to Grandmas to await our arrival next tuesday...


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 18, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> More tools of the powered variety
> Oh and a bigger shed is on the list for next year - either that or I've got to stop doing 'stuff' and actually tidy it up



A man after my own heart, I do like a nice tool myself.

Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 18, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> A man after my own heart, I do like a nice tool myself.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> ...



lol, WOman!


----------



## Chanzey (Dec 18, 2012)

Buying myself an albino darwin


----------



## Shotta (Dec 18, 2012)

well one of my pressies im getting early are 2 central bearded dragons tomorrow night
and getting a wii-u


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2012)

A few days off.... to re think my trajectory for 2013.


----------



## princessparrot (Dec 18, 2012)

rainforest scorpion!


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 18, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> A few days off.... to re think my trajectory for 2013.




You are the second human cannon ball I have spoken to this month, what are the odds of that?. Know what you mean though its nice to have a few days off just to take stock sometimes, hope you enjoy them.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Wally (Dec 18, 2012)

Likewise Endeavour and cheers.


----------



## The_Geeza (Dec 18, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Buying myself an albino darwin


Tooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 18, 2012)

Chanzey said:


> Buying myself an albino darwin




That might just trump my Thermos.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 18, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> A man after my own heart, I do like a nice tool myself.
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> ...



ROFL incase you didn't understand Sezzzzz post ....I'm not a dude - I'm a dudette, a WOman  but my tools make many men drool


----------



## Marzzy (Dec 18, 2012)

Got a het darwin,oakleys,clothes few other bits and pieces = ) not a bad Xmas


----------



## dangles (Dec 18, 2012)

getting a 1966 hr holden off my grandfather that needs restoring. Been sitting for as long as i can remember.


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 18, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> ROFL incase you didn't understand Sezzzzz post ....I'm not a dude - I'm a dudette, a WOman  but my tools make many men drool




Note to self, sometimes traditional sayings don't lend themselves as well to members of the female persuasion. Hope I did not offend you Jackie.


Endeavour


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Dec 18, 2012)

Saving for bigger and better presents to myself for next years Christmas hehe


----------



## Rob (Dec 18, 2012)

Six weeks off work.

My real present won't be here till around March though - expo time !


----------



## Eamon (Dec 18, 2012)

A male sugar glider! 
And hopefully another Southern Angle Headed Dragon (female)


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 18, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Note to self, sometimes traditional sayings don't lend themselves as well to members of the female persuasion. Hope I did not offend you Jackie.
> 
> 
> Endeavour



 no offense taken ! Its often assumed im a bloke, i don't mind,


----------



## Zanks (Dec 18, 2012)

Santa provided me with a 3 1/2 year old Bredli today............ Thanks Santa


----------



## Jacknife (Dec 18, 2012)

Two weeks off work, peace, silence and a cave to hide in from the outside world and family.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 18, 2012)

a shot gun , lets hope santa doesn't shoot himself on the way down the chimney , don't worry greenys im targeting a flying piece of round clay , well most of the time anyway 



JaxRtfm said:


> no offense taken ! Its often assumed im a bloke, i don't mind,


i have to admit when i first joined i thought you where a guy and the gender on your profile was some sort of joke


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 18, 2012)

A hatchling woma on the way. Very excited because its my first snake !


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 18, 2012)

joelysmoley said:


> A hatchling woma on the way. Very excited because its my first snake !




What a great first choice you will not be disappointed there, bet you are like a kid waiting for Christmas to arrive.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 18, 2012)

thomasssss said:


> i have to admit when i first joined i thought you where a guy and the gender on your profile was some sort of joke



 I didn't have the gender tag up there for years, blokes don't take to kindly about getting DIY advice from a chick ! 

Good news, Santa is bringing at least one powertool - I just got told to clean my tool cupboard up to make room for incoming


----------



## joelysmoley (Dec 18, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> What a great first choice you will not be disappointed there, bet you are like a kid waiting for Christmas to arrive.
> 
> 
> Kindest regards
> ...



Haha i am a kid (well 14) and ive done heaps of research and its all ready to go just waiting.


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 18, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> I didn't have the gender tag up there for years, blokes don't take to kindly about getting DIY advice from a chick !
> 
> Good news, Santa is bringing at least one powertool - I just got told to clean my tool cupboard up to make room for incoming


hahaha well when its sound advice i don't see a problem - i dont really need any new tools myself have to work out what im doing with everything ive got first , like my tig/mig welder i dont even know how to set it up:lol:


----------



## KaotikJezta (Dec 18, 2012)

joelysmoley said:


> A hatchling woma on the way. Very excited because its my first snake !


Womas are the greatest, I have a pair of Ulurus, the boy is a pussycat but the girl wants to eat everything, the tanami pair I am getting are the opposite. Not getting them until January though


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 18, 2012)

For those of you who haven't read my scam thread..... The grinch stole my Christmas hahaha

But my parents got me this beauty for Christmas. Pretty stoked.


----------



## rhoadesSHMOADES (Dec 19, 2012)

A new recurve bow! Been getting into archery lately and my old recurve's limbs are warping so the string pops off after every shot. A new bow is definitely due 

My JCP was an early christmas present and I've been enjoying her ever since


----------



## caliherp (Dec 19, 2012)

Im going to buy myself a new gecko. I finely found a female that would go great with one of my male holdback R. ciliatus I bred a couple years ago. I can't wait till 2014 season.


----------



## buffcoat (Dec 19, 2012)

Santa brought me a Brazilian Rainbow Boa. When she sheds I'll post up pics of her in her new skin.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## greggles91 (Dec 19, 2012)

SAHD101 said:


> A male sugar glider!
> And hopefully another Southern Angle Headed Dragon (female)



U must be in Vic? I'm sooooooo jealous! We can't have sugar gliders in NSW


----------



## JosPythons (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds weird but santas bringing me a nice timber chicken coop with snake proof mesh that I can put out on my back deck so that my babies (snakes) can have somewhere to be outdoors for an hour or so each day 

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Stuart (Dec 19, 2012)

A new Leupold scope and a day off from work so I get to spend time with the Zoo.


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2012)

clothes and im going to buy myself a a black and yellow jungle if i can find one that is bright enough yellow and solid pitch blacks


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 19, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> A new Leupold scope and a day off from work so I get to spend time with the Zoo.




They do do some lovely glass, which model have you gone for?.


Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## Stuart (Dec 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> They do do some lovely glass, which model have you gone for?.



I went with the Mark 6 3-18x44mm. Would have loved to go with a Mark 8 but I cant justify spending that much.
I have always liked their scopes as to me they just seem "clearer" if that makes any sense?


----------



## Endeavour (Dec 19, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> I went with the Mark 6 3-18x44mm. Would have loved to go with a Mark 8 but I cant justify spending that much.
> I have always liked their scopes as to me they just seem "clearer" if that makes any sense?



Very nice Santa has done you proud this year, just read back to my self what I just wrote and with a smile on my face thought if only there was a Santa

Kindest regards


Endeavour


----------



## thomasssss (Dec 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> Very nice Santa has done you proud this year, just read back to my self what I just wrote and with a smile on my face thought if only there was a Santa
> 
> Kindest regards
> 
> ...


ssshhhh we do have younger members you know  


snipercap , good choice , i have leupold on my 243 and 22 hornett , mine need upgrading though


----------



## harlemrain (Dec 19, 2012)

I got my beautiful Jungle Python, plus enclosure  I must've been pretty good this year, either that or Santa wasn't watching haha


----------



## moosenoose (Dec 19, 2012)

I've asked Santa for a double barrel 12 gauge shotty


----------



## sharky (Dec 19, 2012)

I asked Santa for a signed copy of SLASH's honey-zebra Gibson Les Paul ......or a bass signed by Duff McKagan. I'm not picky :lol:


----------



## Justdragons (Dec 19, 2012)

^^^ and not asking much either.. Lol


----------



## mungus (Dec 19, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> ROFL incase you didn't understand Sezzzzz post ....I'm not a dude - I'm a dudette, a WOman  but my tools make many men drool



Yer i know how you feel, my tools make women stare in wide wonder............


----------



## J-A-X (Dec 19, 2012)

mungus said:


> Yer i know how you feel, my tools make women stare in wide wonder............



Don't confuse the stare of wide wonder with one of sheer amazement they look very similar
So what are you getting for Xmas Mungus? Santa whispered to me something about a magnifying glass ? Can't for the life of me think why ! Do you like burning ants ? 

Please note my smilies, I'm only joking 
.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Dec 19, 2012)

JaxRtfm said:


> Don't confuse the stare of wide wonder with one of sheer amazement they look very similar
> So what are you getting for Xmas Mungus? Santa whispered to me something about a magnifying glass ? Can't for the life of me think why ! Do you like burning ants ?
> 
> Please note my smilies, I'm only joking
> .



bahahaha....


----------

